# Hello from Australia



## Rusty Long (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi new here, i've been reading these forums for ages but then i finally needed to ask a question so i signed up.

Im from Australia and own a Hark Texas Pro Pit (offset smoker) and an Orion smoker.
Iver only been smoking food for about 3 years on my Orion and recently upgraded to a Offset about 2 months ago. so still learning a lot.


----------



## radio (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! What kind of wood is available to you in Oz?  I know you have worlds of Eucalyptus, but don't think I would  want to smoke with that


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah i wouldnt smoke with that. we mainly use Ironbark(Red) thats what most of the shops sell.
This is all the smoking wood available here in Australia, i use this for figuring out what wood to use

usually when i want a strong flavour i would use Red Gum. usual smokes Ironbark red. Poultry i use nectarine/pecan.
Fish i would use Acacia (very readily available)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome from WI, USA! I got a fair few friends online who live down in Aussie! You'll have to tell us if you ever smoke Emu or some thing! I would love to see how that turns out! <Or just show off some of the amazing seafood my friends brag about on your barbie!>


----------



## kruizer (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota USA


----------



## dcecil (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome from California, look forward to seeing your post


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!
Glad you decided to join up!
Al


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome from Cleveland


----------

